# Missing Bub



## My4Boys (Dec 14, 2007)

On May 2, 2007 - we had to let our beautiful boy, Bub, go as his body had failed him and he could no longer walk. He was 14 years, 3months old, a valentine baby, born Feb. 14, 1993 with the given name of Montana Hearts of Fire. And man, was he a lover!

He loved xmas and as this time of year rolls around - my heart is heavy thinking that we will not find him lying in front of the tree, or ripping the paper off of his presents, another tennis ball! Or playing in the snow. Everything he did, he did with gusto and full steam ahead. And god, life is just not the same without him.

Here he is at about 6 months before he left us:









With his brother Beau in 2003/04:









And in 1998 being pestered by his cousin Pepper Anne:









RIP my dear Bub - I will miss you always!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

What gorgous old Gold. Holidays can be so hard after losing a pet. I hope you have a great Christmas. And welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh I'm so sorry! As Hooch sys it can be very bittersweet remembering them at the holidays. Welcome to the forum!

He was a beautiful dog.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

He'll be sitting on your shoulder in spirit as you gather around the tree and watch over you for the rest of your life. Wish him a Merry Christmas and know he'll always be with you.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

What a gorgeous golden boy he was. You must miss him tremendously. I hope that the pain will heal with time and let the memories you have of him help you through.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

He was truely a very hansome boy i am so sorry for you.

Maggie


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so sorryl I lost my 12 year, 3 month old red golden boy Buck on May 15--heart attack, died in my arms. And Steve, just above, lot his Skyler the day before i lost my Buck, we well we know your pain. And there have been other losses here since we lost Buck and Skyler. And Steve said it, your Bub's spirit will always live in your heart, just as my previous dogs live in mine (I hve owned--and lost dogs for 51 years, so i have a lot of dogs living in my heart.

uour Bub was a beautiful boy. what an elegant gray faced old man he was.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

What a beautiful white face. He will always live on in a corner of your heart.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

They're here with us for such a short time, aren't they? And yet what love they give in the time we have them. I'm so sorry for your loss. He was very handsome!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

He was so handsome - even in his old age, and I am so sorry to read of your loss. I lost my oldie - Ginny who was 15 1/2 - 6 weeks ago, and so this is our first Christmas without her. She always loved opening her presents - and everyone elses too. Let us both open our pressies (if we get any) - and remember with a smile our two oldies.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Thankyou for sharing photos of your wonderful companion. What Steve said bought tears to my eyes. We never do get over missing our departed pets. Bub will be there in spirit as you gather round the tree this year.


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

What a sweet boy. I know your heartache, this time of year is very hard without them. As Steve said he is with you in spirit as my Daisy is with me.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Sorry for your loss. I lost my 13 year old Pyr, Goliath, in August. I had never imagined a world without him, but Brady has helped me a lot.

Welcome to the forum, and we are here to share your stories with.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Bub was surely one gorgeous golden! May your memories help you through this holiday season.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

So sorry for your loss, Bub was a beautiful Golden boy. Steve said it right he's there in spirit with you just like my Spice is with me.






















​*Jack*, *Peanut*, *Rusty *and* Charlie*​*
*


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

I'm not too good at words--so I'll just agree that Steve H. said it best. Which he did!

As you sit around the tree Christmas morning--reminisce about all the good times you had with Bub.....................

...............and perhaps, out of the corner of your eye, 
you'll see some torn up wrapping paper
lying on the floor seem to rustle a bit.

That'll be Bub letting you know he's still part of your
lives...for a long time to come.........

Welcome to the Forum--hope you find comfort this Holiday.

SJ


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Bub was a very handsome valentine boy. I know it is hard, but he will be with you in spirit watching you to make sure you dont get to sad. The holidays are hard but remember the good times and hopefully you will feel better.


----------



## My4Boys (Dec 14, 2007)

Thank you all for your caring and warm thoughts regarding experiencing my first xmas day w/o my beloved Bub. They lifted my spirits, and I realize that even though he is not with me in the physical sense, I can still share the day with him.


----------

